# Where to buy Bulk Bearing



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

What is a good place to buy reel bearings by size vs kits? Other than Boca. Mikereelrepair.com any good?


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

TTT


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Why not Boca? They have discount rates for bulk purchase and you can always find some sort of discount code on line. Their customer service is top notch.

However, for one off bearings I always check Ereplacementparts.com first.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Define bulk. 50, 100, 200?


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Bulk pricing starts at 10 pieces for most sizes.


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

Drundel said:


> Define bulk. 50, 100, 200?


I would start with 10-20, to see how they work.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Smoothdrag.com specializes in carbon fiber drag washers but they carry a whole lot of bearings too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Tall Texan said:


> I would start with 10-20, to see how they work.


That's not bulk. eBay for that amount. Alibaba if you are looking in 100+

I swear this guy's bearings are the same as Boca, like from the same factory with laser engraving and such.

https://www.ebay.com/usr/hobbybearingstore?_trksid=p2053788.m1543.l2754


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

Wow, those are crazy prices for hybrid ceramic bearings. Just no way of telling how well they will hold up. About 3 years ago I had a batch of anti-reverse bearings from Boca that started coming back after 6 months. I called the guys at Boca and they sent me a new lot just like that. Not gonna get that on Ebay. I dont make any money on parts, I just pass the cost along. I dont want somebody spending big money to take a once in a life time fishing trip and have his equipment mess up because I saved money on parts.

With that said, I would not be surprised if some of the exact same bearings that Boca sells are available for less on Ebay. Boca doesnt make 'em, they are resellers.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

And if you look hard enough, you can find Japanese Bearings, but those are not cheap.

I've had good luck with the eBay bearings, but I gave up on ceramics. I just get ABEC-5 SS and install and forget.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

Here's where I got mine. But navigating their website gives you an idea of the difficulty of dealing direct with the Chinese suppliers without an intermediary. It's not for the feint of heart.

They're actually nice people and I run into them at Fishing trade shows around China. They provide the bearings for a lot of the reels that come out of China.

http://www.hongsbearing.com/English/index.htm


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Also its Chinese new years, so don't expect them do take any action until early Feb.


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

*bearings*

Try VXB out of california, i haven't bought anything in a while and i assuming they are still in business.


----------



## meross (May 19, 2011)

I use VXB. I look at Boca bearings but the are a little more for the same types of bearings that VBX sells. Haven't had any issues with either company.


----------

